# tripod: werbung entfernen !



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

ahoi,
weiß jemand zufällig, wie man dieses überdimensionale werbebanner bei tripod ganz entfernen kann, ohne dafür zu bezahlen.
für ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.
angeblich soll es weggehen, wenn man .php als endung benutzt. das funzt bei mir aber nicht.


----------



## braindad (10. April 2002)

einmal >>hier<< und ein bsp-link >>hier<< (wobei ich beim letzten nicht weiß, ob das nach tripods server-umstellung noch fuzt).


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, bei google hab ich auch schon alles durchsucht. das bezieht sich aber immer nur auf das alte pop-up.


----------

